# Hybrid Bermuda Hay question



## jlaster (Apr 5, 2009)

Last year I installed 10 acres of hybrid bermuda hay by clippings. I got a pretty good stand, up to 12-15 inches in some places but chose not to cut it the end of last year in order to not leave it clipped to close before winter. Of couse the bermuda went dormant. Does anyone know if the brown dormant hay will become green again this spring or if it all starts from new growth from the ground. In other words, do I need to cut the old growth from last year or will it turn back into green useful hay. Thanks for any information


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The bermudagrass will grow again from the roots not the tops. 
You will find it requires hard work to kill off a bermudagrass stand.


----------



## hayfarmer (Nov 9, 2008)

Unless you are absolutely despirate for the forage, I would recommend mowing the grass. The mowing will help stimulate new growth. The old forage is of little nutrient value and probably not palitable to livestock either for grazing or hay. I would guess it is stemy. The nutrients returned to the root system when the grass began to go dormant. However the clippings would return some organic matter to your soil. If this is a hybrid that can be established by spriging the top growth (such as alicia bermuda grass) this material would be very suitable for establishing a new field, just let it green up at the bottom.


----------

